# Abalone and Chittum Burl



## Bean_counter (Feb 23, 2019)

here are a couple custom made pens for a good customer I have in Saudi Arabia. The first one is white abalone on a rhodium Venus pen kit. The second one is a British made Shakespeare kit wrapped in chittum Burl. Customer wanted some sap wood on the ends. They will start their journey to the sandbox today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 23, 2019)

Those are awesome. Hard to pick a favorite, but the chittum burl looks flawless. Really like that kit. I'll have to see if I can find them and get a few headed my way. Is it postable?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2019)

Professionally crafted! Beauties! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice job Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 23, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Those are awesome. Hard to pick a favorite, but the chittum burl looks flawless. Really like that kit. I'll have to see if I can find them and get a few headed my way. Is it postable?



I don’t think they make any postable ones but I couldn’t tell you for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 23, 2019)

Verrryyyy nice! I agree that kit in the chittum is very sharp

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2019)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 24, 2019)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dvoigt (Feb 24, 2019)

What is that kit on the chittum?


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 24, 2019)

dvoigt said:


> What is that kit on the chittum?



It’s called a Shakespeare. Made in the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 24, 2019)

Very nice Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2019)

Is that the best you can do, Mikey? 

Kidding aside - great work. I really like that Chittum Burl one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2019)

Great pictures!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 24, 2019)

Great pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 24, 2019)

The chittum definitely looks great, but the abalone is unique and quite a looker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Wife is now in charge of taking pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------

